# Suggestions New Sub



## srsmith (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi:

I am building out a new theater and need some advice on which & how many subs to get. After reading the excellent reviews and comments posted here I have decided on SVS and will go with the cylinders.

The room is 15w x 17L x 10H. Its pretty isolated from the rest of the house, so I can go as loud or deep as I care to. WAF is not an issue, she is a big fan of movies. The main speakers are a pair of Infinity PFRs which include powered woofers spec'd at +/- 2db @ 35hz and -6db @ 20hz. 

So a couple of questions:

Is there much difference between the PCI line and the PC plus - it looks like its mainly the amp 320 vs 525 watts. 

Would it be better (deeper, more ooomph) to go with one 16-46 PC plus or two 20-39 PCI?

Smitty


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

srsmith said:


> Hi:
> 
> I am building out a new theater and need some advice on which & how many subs to get. After reading the excellent reviews and comments posted here I have decided on SVS and will go with the cylinders.
> 
> ...


Hi Smitty:

Compared to the PCi line, the PC-Plus has about 50% more amp power, a better woofer, and about 80% more port area. For a given cylinder size, figure on 50-70% more deep bass output capability from the PC+ line.

Given your two options, I would definitely recommend the dual 20-39PCi over a single 16-46PC+. The dual PCi will have higher output and headroom over the most common bass regions (i.e., 20-80 Hz), and duals also deal more effectively with modal peaks and nulls and should provide a smoother FR at the listening position if located properly - I can give you guidance on this - just email me at Sales after you get the subs and send me a diagram of the room.

Thanks for the inquiry, Smitty!


----------



## srsmith (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response. 

Actually looked at my budget again, and I will probably go with two 20-39 PC Plus. Seems like I could do some tuning / tweaking of it.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

srsmith said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> Actually looked at my budget again, and I will probably go with two 20-39 PC Plus. Seems like I could do some tuning / tweaking of it.


A totally killer option in that size room, Smitty. You can tune them to 16 Hz and enjoy in-room extension to 14 Hz with plenty of headroom. Send me your floor plan and we'll work out recommended placement. Thanks.

Ed
SVS


----------



## srsmith (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Ed;

Thanks for the offer.

I ordered the two 20-39 PC plus units today. :yay:

This is a rather crude floor plan for the room. The room has 10 foot a ceiling. The front wall will have a 110" diagonal 1.78 : 1 screen.










This room has a large closet on the right hand side, 30" deep and about 8 ' long I will be removing the doors and using it as a place for the equipment rack and storage for DVDs, PC, maybe a wine rack ... who knows at this point.

Thanks for any advice you can offer.

Smitty


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

I would try the duals to each side of the screen, to the inside of the mains. Move the mains farther apart as needed to accomodate this. The foot print is small, so you might also be able to tuck them partially behind the mains.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats on the subs Smitty... that room is gonna be awesome... :T


----------

